# Diazepam cured me



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep 2 months of extreme panic attacks and extreme dp/dr and one day of diazepam and its gone, brian fog everything has gone, now started on lexapro for long term use, its just anxiety for me


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Are you currently off the diazepam? Be careful, withdrawals from that can cause the return of DP. Make sure you taper off of it.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

What was your mg I'm on 5 mg of diazepam. Please tell me bro!


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

3x5mg a day, i have only got a month script i am also started taking lexapro and then use the diazepam as neede for emergencys


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lexapro as a long term option


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Excellent news, glad to hear it


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

If you still check up on here, do you still have fears of your body and the world or is everything back as it once was and you have your normal share of anxiety like most humans do? Congrats on making it so far in such a short time!


----------

